# Hello from Saint Paul, Minnesota!



## Crocus Soundware (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi everyone! I've been coming here for a while, but I'm releasing my first commercial sample library today, so I figured I would celebrate the launch of this endeavor with a shiny new company profile! I'll be posting a commercial announcement soon, but you can go to www.crocussoundware.com for a sneak peak!

I'm a video game designer by trade, but I've dabbled in music composition for a long time. That interest has recently led me down the rabbit hole of sampling and I'm hooked! I find that I love the whole process of sample library design. I find it a fascinating melding of audio and visual design that gets my creative energy flowing, and I hope to develop many more libraries going forward!


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 23, 2021)

Crocus Soundware said:


> Hi everyone! I've been coming here for a while, but I'm releasing my first commercial sample library today, so I figured I would celebrate the launch of this endeavor with a shiny new company profile! I'll be posting a commercial announcement soon, but you can go to www.crocussoundware.com for a sneak peak!
> 
> I'm a video game designer by trade, but I've dabbled in music composition for a long time. That interest has recently led me down the rabbit hole of sampling and I'm hooked! I find that I love the whole process of sample library design. I find it a fascinating melding of audio and visual design that gets my creative energy flowing, and I hope to develop many more libraries going forward!


hello and welcome fellow MN. Your library has a wonderful sound. Best wishes!


----------



## Crocus Soundware (Sep 24, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> hello and welcome fellow MN. Your library has a wonderful sound. Best wishes!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 24, 2021)

Welcome! Minnesota for me too - I’m across the river in Murder-apolis


----------



## chillbot (Sep 24, 2021)

I grew up on Summit Ave and went to Ramsey/Central. And when I was 18 I could NOT get away from there fast enough!!

EDIT: I now own a house in Highland Park though I haven't been back for years (covid)... my wife's entire family still lives in St. Paul. I married my high school sweetheart 20+ years ago.


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm not from Minnesota (I'm next door in Wisconsin) but I've gotten to know St. Paul quite well from watching Live on Patrol.


----------



## BassClef (Sep 24, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## becolossal (Sep 24, 2021)

There are dozens of us (Minnesotans, that is)!


----------



## dbudimir (Sep 24, 2021)

Hello Minnesota. I live over in Champlin. Used to live on the East side of St. Paul. White Bear before that. Grew up in Duluth. 

With all the Twin Cities area people on here, we should have a meet up for drinks! 🍹 🍺


----------



## pixelcrave (Sep 24, 2021)

Welcome! I'm just 25 min south of St. Paul! My day job is also more on a visual side of technology (UX design). Music / composition is just a hobby so I'm a total noob, but I also can't turn off my "visual design" lens when looking at samples / plugins UI — they're so all over the board! I'm intrigued by your library's UI though (and it sounds great from the sneak peak — congrats). Look forward to see the official announcement and learn more about it! Cheers!


----------



## Crocus Soundware (Sep 24, 2021)

Uff da! This is a lot of Minnesotans! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Karmand (Sep 24, 2021)

I’ll check it out! Welcome from fellow Minnesotan now in Nashville. Cheers.


----------



## Crocus Soundware (Sep 24, 2021)

dbudimir said:


> Hello Minnesota. I live over in Champlin. Used to live on the East side of St. Paul. White Bear before that. Grew up in Duluth.
> 
> With all the Twin Cities area people on here, we should have a meet up for drinks! 🍹 🍺


Nice! I grew up in Mahtomedi and live on the East side of Saint Paul right now. Small world.


----------



## giwro (Sep 24, 2021)

Welcome - in Coon Rapids here.

We should indeed meet up with all of the MN folx here


----------

